# إعتذار إلى اللــــه ( مقالة رائعة )



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

*مقالة لإسعاد يونس
 إعتذار إلى اللــــه:
 مع إزدياد الضغوط على الأقباط فى مصر كانت المرارة تزداد داخلى ومع سماعى  لآيات الكتاب كما كان يـُرددها علىّ مسيحيون كنت أراهم حالمين يـُكررون  كلمات محفوظة كان يزداد حنقى وشكى بها .. مِثل : أن شعرة من رؤوسكم لاتسقط  إلا بإذنه، وأن من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى، ولى النقمة يقول الرب، وعينى عليك  من أول السنة لآخرها، وإن نسيت ...الأم  رضيعها فأنا لاأنساكم، أنتم تصمتون والرب يدافع عنكم، وغيرها الكثير من  الآيات التى كنت أسمعها فى غيظ مُتسائلا ً فى داخلى وأحيانا ً لآخرين أين  اللـه من كل هذا؟ ولماذا لانرى تأكيدا ً لتلك الوعود لكل من قـُتِل ظـُلما ً  ومن أ ُضطهد ومن خـُطف ومن أ ُحرق بيته أو حقله أو دكانه ومن أ ُجبر على  تغيير عقيدته
 ولكنه فى أحكامه التى تفوق عقولنا البشرية أكد لى ضعفى  وعدم فِهمى فى سلسلة من الأحداث والتى أعتقد بأنها ليست إلا البداية فحين  تعامل النظام السابق بقمة الإستهتار والبطء فى حادث كنيسة القديسين تمت  الإطاحة به!، وحين أهانوا رأس الكنيسة البابا شنودة عبر تظاهراتهم الهمجية  فى الإسكندرية وجدناه يـُدبر له جنازة لم يَحظى بها أى ٍ من رؤساء أعظم  الدول سواء على المستوى الشعبى أو الرسمى أو العسكرى ناهيكم عمن تحدثوا عنه  بعد وفاته حتى ممن كانوا لايحبونه ! وأيضا ً حين وَجَهوا بكل الغِل  والغباء ضربة قاصمة للخنازير بمصر بحجة أنفلونزا الخنازير، تم إنتشار الحمى  القلاعية بمصر ليصيب مواشى مصر كلها بدءا ً من مدينة العامرية بالأسكندرية  التى طردوا من بيوتها أقباطا ً إثر إشاعة عن علاقة مسيحى بمسلمة كعادتهم  !، وحين أعلن أحد رموزهم (العوا ) بوجود الأسلحة بالكنائس أظهرت أحداث  العباسية بالصور الحية وجود أسلحة داخل أحد المساجد يتم بها ضرب رجال الجيش  المصرى!، وحين وضع رجالات الإخوان المبادىء الدستورية بمصر أوائل العام  الماضى وأوهموا العامة أن قولهم نعم لتلك المبادىء هو نعم للإسلام أما لا  .. فهى رفض له، فتأتى بنود هذا الإعلان لتـُسقِط واحد من أهم رموزهم ( أبو  إسماعيل ) فيرفض مبادىء هذا الإعلان من وضعوه وحـَسوا الناس على قبوله!،  وحين نزفت قلوبنا دما ً عما فـُعل بأهلنا فى أحداث ماسبيرو هاهم يتجرعون  بلطجة وهمجية من وقفوا إلى جانبهم فى أحداث العباسية
 أيها الإله  الصالح أعتذر لك علنا ً عن تـَبرُمى وعدم ثقتى فى وعودك ووصاياك وأسألك أن  تمنحنا بصيرة وفهم لما تـُدبره من أجلنا ولتـُبدد مشورة الأشرار . 
*

* آســــــــــــــــــــــــــــف يارب

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

رائعة فعلا يا بوب 
بس مين اسعاد يونس ؟؟ الممثلة المعروفة ولا تشابه اسماء ؟


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> رائعة فعلا يا بوب
> بس مين اسعاد يونس ؟؟ الممثلة المعروفة ولا تشابه اسماء ؟


*ميرسي يا شقاوة
ايون هي*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 مايو 2012)

هل من الممكن  ذكر مصدر المقال
مع الشكر


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2012)

إلتفاتة جميلة.. إبعاد الدين عن الدولة يجب ان لا يؤثر علينا في إبعاد الله عن حياتنا الشخصية علاقة المسيح بكنيسته


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 مايو 2012)

بحثت وعلمت ان كاتبة المقال وفاء سلطان
http://www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News/Detail.php?Id=16981

مقال رائع
شكراً


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2012)

ايوة هي وفاء سلطان وليست الفنانة سعاد يونس كما أُشيع
أشكر الأخ ناجح لذكر المصدر اللي كنت داخل اضعه ولكنه سبقني
أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير؛ وأشكركم يا أجمل bob على هذا الموضوع الرائع
النعمة معك ومع الجميع آمين
​


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

إعتذار إلى اللــــه : بقلم إسعاد يونس​


----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*إعتذار إلى اللــــه:مقالة لإسعاد يونس ............... رااااااااااائعة.....!!*

مقالة لإسعاد يونس ............... رااااااااااائعة.....!!


 
مع إزدياد الضغوط على الأقباط فى مصر كانت المرارة تزداد داخلى ومع سماعى لآيات الكتاب كما كان يـُرددها علىّ مسيحيون كنت أراهم حالمين يـُكررون كلمات محفوظة كان يزداد حنقى وشكى بها .. مِثل : أن شعرة من رؤوسكم لاتسقط إلا بإذنه، وأن من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى، ولى النقمة يقول الرب، وعينى عليك من أول السنة لآخرها، وإن نسيت الأم رضيعها فأنا لاأنساكم، أنتم تصمتون والرب يدافع عنكم، وغيرها الكثير من الآيات التى كنت أسمعها فى غيظ مُتسائلا ً فى داخلى وأحيانا ً لآخرين أين اللـه من كل هذا؟ ولماذا لانرى تأكيدا ً لتلك الوعود لكل من قـُتِل ظـُلما ً ومن أ ُضطهد ومن خـُطف ومن أ ُحرق بيته أو حقله أو دكانه ومن أ ُجبر على تغيير عقيدته
ولكنه فى أحكامه التى تفوق عقولنا البشرية أكد لى ضعفى وعدم فِهمى فى سلسلة من الأحداث والتى أعتقد بأنها ليست إلا البداية فحين تعامل النظام السابق بقمة الإستهتار والبطء فى حادث كنيسة القديسين تمت الإطاحة به!، وحين أهانوا رأس الكنيسة البابا شنودة عبر تظاهراتهم الهمجية فى الإسكندرية وجدناه يـُدبر له جنازة لم يَحظى بها أى ٍ من رؤساء أعظم الدول سواء على المستوى الشعبى أو الرسمى أو العسكرى ناهيكم عمن تحدثوا عنه بعد وفاته حتى ممن كانوا لايحبونه ! وأيضا ً حين وَجَهوا بكل الغِل والغباء ضربة قاصمة للخنازير بمصر بحجة أنفلونزا الخنازير، تم إنتشار الحمى القلاعية بمصر ليصيب مواشى مصر كلها بدءا ً من مدينة العامرية بالأسكندرية التى طردوا من بيوتها أقباطا ً إثر إشاعة عن علاقة مسيحى بمسلمة كعادتهم !، وحين أعلن أحد رموزهم (العوا ) بوجود الأسلحة بالكنائس أظهرت أحداث العباسية بالصور الحية وجود أسلحة داخل أحد المساجد يتم بها ضرب رجال الجيش المصرى!، وحين وضع رجالات الإخوان المبادىء الدستورية بمصر أوائل العام الماضى وأوهموا العامة أن قولهم نعم لتلك المبادىء هو نعم للإسلام أما لا .. فهى رفض له، فتأتى بنود هذا الإعلان لتـُسقِط واحد من أهم رموزهم ( أبو إسماعيل ) فيرفض مبادىء هذا الإعلان من وضعوه وحـَسوا الناس على قبوله!، وحين نزفت قلوبنا دما ً عما فـُعل بأهلنا فى أحداث ماسبيرو هاهم يتجرعون بلطجة وهمجية من وقفوا إلى جانبهم فى أحداث العباسية
أيها الإله الصالح أعتذر لك علنا ً عن تـَبرُمى وعدم ثقتى فى وعودك ووصاياك وأسألك أن تمنحنا بصيرة وفهم لما تـُدبره من أجلنا ولتـُبدد مشورة الأشرار . آســــــــــــــــــــــــــــف يارب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*من له آذان للسمع .. فليسمع *


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يا إخوتي المقالة لوفاء سلطان مش إسعاد يونس وقد سبق ووضحنا هذا
هذه غلطة حدثت وأكد عليها البعض وعاد الكل يُصححها
فلا داعي على التأكيد انها لإسعاد يونس.....
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا يا شقاوة

من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع 

 موضوع و مقال جميييييييل 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

